# New Shoes! (Because pothole) :-/



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

So I was driving on 270 on the way home Wednesday and hit a pretty nasty pothole that was there thanks to the salt on the roads. Tire didn't have catostrophic failure but going outside the next morning I noticed the front drivers tire that suffered the brunt of the hit had a distended sidewall. FUN. Sent the wifey to Discount Tire yesterday after some Falken Azentis (was only going to buy a pair). Guy made me a good deal on some Copper RS3/A's with half off their Road Hazard replacment warranty, so I got all 4. They're great. Much quieter and very sticky. However now I'll have to wait a while on the vtune as they set me back 625 in total. :-/. I'll keep everyone posted on how they do. I still have two of the OEM Contipro contacts if anyone needs a cheap pair I'll be letting them go for 50% of retail. They only have like 1000 miles on them. They're pretty awful tires I guess but if you're in need they beat NExxens or whatever.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Ouch - you're lucky you didn't damage the wheel.


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll try to get some pics up soon. And yes I feel very lucky there was no wheel damage. The tire sacrificed itself. What sucks is I had time to make a lane change but not enough to safely verify it was free... :-(


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

arsmitty86 said:


> I'll try to get some pics up soon. And yes I feel very lucky there was no wheel damage. The tire sacrificed itself. What sucks is I had time to make a lane change but not enough to safely verify it was free... :-(


But look at the bright side, you got wheels!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better, this happened to mine at like 4-5,000 miles in.










I've also hit a pothole and bent a rim on another car. That's a PITA trying to find a matching wheel on a car that was only made for one model year.


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> If it makes you feel any better, this happened to mine at like 4-5,000 miles in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a branch? :shocked:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Nope. A hugemous sawed off bolt. 

Luckily my apt. complex paid for it in the end after I fought them over it, as it was from the construction they were doing.

Those darn potholes (and deer) really should be required to have insurance.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

obermd said:


> Ouch - you're lucky you didn't damage the wheel.


I wish I was that lucky, I hit a pot hole in Galveston this past weekend and bent both driver side wheels (front and back).. Not very happy about going on a mini vacation and coming back and having to drop almost 600 bucks on two new wheels, the only good side of the whole deal is that the tires some how made it through this with out damage (I don't know how)..


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

This is exactly why I won't use low profile tires. Had them on the 2004 Dodge Neon R/T. My wife hit a pot hole at night and it took a chuck out of the sidewall and cracked the wheel.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea 270 sucks. I went over a 'small' water-filled hole in a Meijer parking lot that was deeper than I thought. Almost like this:

Kid jumps into Puddle - Puddle Fail - Puddle Of Mudd - YouTube


----------



## arsmitty86 (Feb 26, 2013)

Going to go ahead and just put my plug in for these tires in this thread now that I've had them for a while. They're AWESOME. Lots of grip (I like taking off ramps fast) and almost no noise. Wet performance is also stellar. I have not gotten to try them in snow yet but I imagine they will do okay. Will update on wear if I can remember when it comes time to replace them. Cooper Zeon RS3/A. Just wonderful. :-D


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

arsmitty86, sorry to hear about the pot hole. Glad to hear a local store was able to give you a break.

Thanks for your support.


----------

